# Hello everybody!



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 14, 2009)

My name is Chris and I live in England! I have just stumbled across the site and thought it was so darn cool, I needed to join, so here I am!  

I work very closely with WWII fighter boys here in the UK, most of which flew Spitfires and Hurricanes throughout the legendary 'Battle of Britain', in fact, I have just written a book about them! - Homesick At Space Camp

I also produce aviation art work with Aviation Art Books At Great Low Prices From Rabbitsqn, so I get to spend a great deal of treasured time with these great heroes, as well as with the heroes of bomber command.

Well, that's basically how I am involved in the scene here in the UK, but I am also very much a fan of every other warbird that flew during those now historic years, so this site seems perfect for a chap like me!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the family Chris! Grab a pint and enjoy the ride....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome Chris.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks fellers! Wow, you guys have some awesome banners there!


----------



## seesul (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard Chris and enjoy you stay!
Greeting from Czech Republic8) 
Thank you for your book that helps to preserve the history!


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice to meet you too! I'm so excited to find people interested in ww2 aviation!


----------



## imalko (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello Chris and greetings from Serbia! 
Nice to have you with us. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Chris, and welcome from a fellow artist.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I'm uploading some photos that may be of interest to some of you in my albums? Is that a good place to put them? I'd love some feedback too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2009)

G'day Chris from the land down under!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Chris from another Chris! We're growing like diggers!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello Chris,

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello! Nice to meet ya!


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2009)

hello and welcome Chris


----------



## marek (Apr 16, 2009)

Helo Chris! Greatings from Finland!


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys!  Glad to see everybody is from all over the world!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Chris, greetings from the Netherlands


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Chris.

A warm welcome from Sunny 8) Southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! I wish I was in Sunny CA!


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Happpy posting.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll throw in a hello from Las Vegas!


----------



## SpitfireZPC (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Pong (Apr 30, 2009)

Greetings from the Philippines!


----------



## SpitfireZPC (May 2, 2009)

Awesome! Hey Pong.


----------



## Yozimbo (May 3, 2009)

Welcome from Greece m8!


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2009)

Cheers from the Pacific Northwest. Read the new members rules and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Foxriver (May 3, 2009)

Hi,greetings from China!


----------



## airboiy (May 4, 2009)

Greetings from Germany and from the balmy state of Kentucky, U.S.A.!
I look foward to reading your posts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2009)

airboiy said:


> Greetings from Germany and from the balmy state of Kentucky, U.S.A.!
> I look foward to reading your posts



Where in Germany are you at the moment?


----------



## airboiy (May 6, 2009)

I was visiting family in Berlin. I left shortly after I posted.


----------



## ccheese (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------

